# Anyone growing lush green Riccia with Florecent /PC lights?



## Santosh (Jul 8, 2005)

I would like to know of anyone growing and lush green carpets of Riccia with fulorecents/PC lamps. I have always seen Riccia grown with Mh lamps since the plant is a high light demanding plant. It would be grat if you could attach a few pics. of the same.
If you have Riccia growing under florecnts then I would also like to know the height of your tank and the light specifications.
Thanks a lot in advance.

Santosh


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I put a little bunch of Algae (hair) covered Riccia in my Cherry Shrimp tank so the shrimp can clean it up. It is a 6 Gallon tank with 14W of CF (AH Kit) lighting and it grew great with no problem. In a few weeks that small bunch got over 5X bigger.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I did,







, no algae problems here.


----------



## JeffB (Mar 24, 2005)

TurtleHead

That is a great looking tank! What are your tank specs?


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

hey,
i don't have any pics but i grew a huge thick carpet(a few cms before it floated away) in a 4x2x2 under 7 standard 4ft flouros,~250w(with co2)
Matt


----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hello.

In my first setup I had a big driftwood covered with riccia, using PC lights.

Here are the pics:




























Tank height: 30cm

2 X PL- 36W 6500K

Regards,
André


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

One more...



















2X18w 6500k PC

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry I have no pics but 2 tanks with beautiful riccia - 2 wpg cf, no CO2. It is an easy plant to grow........


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

FAAO said:


> One more...2X18w 6500k PC Regards,Filipe Oliveira


Nice tank. How many liters/gallons is that? I like the way the riccia is just slightly separated into 3 groups.


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

stcyrwm said:


> Sorry I have no pics but 2 tanks with beautiful riccia - 2 wpg cf, no CO2. It is an easy plant to grow........


really? i thought riccia was one of the most demanding carpetting plant. anyone can spare a 1x1" for a starter? =)


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> Nice tank. How many liters/gallons is that? I like the way the riccia is just slightly separated into 3 groups.


Hi,

This aqua no longer exists... *"25L A little green place"*










I had dismantled on the beginning of last month to take place a new layout, this One... with 2 x 18w PC









Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

This is 10 G with two 23W spiral PC, DIY yeast CO2 through bell.



















It has Riccia no more. Too fast growing and relatively high maintenance plant.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Have a look on Ebay


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Vladimir,

What's the pretty plant right in front of driftwood?

Bill


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

if i'm not wrong that should be hydrocotyle verticillata


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

stcyrwm said:


> Vladimir,
> 
> What's the pretty plant right in front of driftwood?
> 
> Bill


As ranmasatome already wrote it is _Hydrocotyle verticillata_ in its emersed form. Right now when it is fully acclimated to underwater (after almost 3 months with very little growth) it looks quite differently. Beautiful and significantly bigger, but not in such a tight patch.

This is probably my best macro of it pearling.










Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Vladimir,

this is indeed an awesome macro! May I ask you for the device (lens, camera) you did the shot with?.

Thanks very much for sharing.

Kind regards,
Detlef


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

Detlef,

This photo was taken with Canon PowerShot S2 IS in Super Macro mode.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks very much, Vladimir

I suppose the other full tank shots from you in this thread were also taken with this same camera. Stunning...

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I grew that under NO fluorescent if you can believe it. Floating about 4 inches under the lights.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

vafd,

I have the same camera. How much light are you putting on top of the tank to get that super macro shot. Very nice tank and pic.


----------



## vafd (Apr 20, 2005)

houseofcards,

At that time it was 2X 23 W spiral PC, 4100 K. Picture was taken at ISO 100, F 2.7, shutter speed 1/40 and exposure compensation of -2/3.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------

